# Carver CM-1090



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

thoughts on this Carver CM-1090 

found an add.....it says make offer

100w per channel. 

Benefits of powering my mains with this over my reciever??


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jodean said:


> ...Benefits of powering my mains with this over my reciever??


Which receiver are you using??? ... if is another with same wattage you will not notice/gain any volume :yes: ... the only benefit I see, is that you will feed the mains clean power from amp and also, your AVR will be powering few speakers :yes:


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

right now i have an Onkyo 504, so thats probrably way too clean of power for just the mains then the rest would suck....but i dont know what to offer this guy and i cant find what its worth.

Mabye hell take $50.....who knows.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jodean said:


> ... so thats probrably way too clean of power for just the mains then the rest ...


You'll be surprissed on how they sound if you add the Carver :yes:

I have a Yamaha RXV-2700 and just added a Samson Servo 600 to run my fronts ... and they sound :yay:.

Tha Yamaha is powering the rest of the speakers (I have a 7.2 system) ... everything sound different, and with less stress on the AVR because is not powering the fronts.

How much is he asking??? ... or Did he just said "make an offer"??? ... make it and see if he accept or make a counter-offer :yes:


----------

